

Japanese Day Trader Made $34M from Monday's Panic - qCOVET
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-28/while-many-panicked-japanese-day-trader-made-34-million

======
malthaus
and how many day traders made significant losses? or will we hear about his
next bold trade when he loses everything again?

those articles always read like smart money recruiting more dumb money into
the markets.

~~~
qCOVET
Well, the market is about re-distribution of wealth. So ya, I am sure there
were tons of losers ... and this guy must have had days that he lost much more
than $30 mil. and was not featured.

I think this is him: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-
WIYNjgoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-WIYNjgoY)

Can you imagine being a day trader and having built a portfolio that allows
you to do such giant trades ? That is crazy.

~~~
mukyu
That is B・N・F [0], a different famous day trader, not cis. [1][2][3]

[0]
[https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%E3%83%BBN%E3%83%BBF](https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%E3%83%BBN%E3%83%BBF)

[1]
[https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cis_(%E6%8A%95%E8%B3%87%E5%AE%...](https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cis_\(%E6%8A%95%E8%B3%87%E5%AE%B6\))

[2] [https://twitter.com/cissan_9984](https://twitter.com/cissan_9984)

[3] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-28/while-
many...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-28/while-many-
panicked-japanese-day-trader-made-34-million)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-25/mystery-
ma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-25/mystery-man-moving-
japan-made-more-than-1-million-trades)

~~~
qCOVET
awesome - thanks.

